# A furry slogan/catchphrase!



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 5, 2008)

This is something I've been curious about. What if furries had there own furry slogan or catchphrase? You know, something short, simple and to the point of the furry fandom! What do ya'll say? What would you suggest for one?


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 5, 2008)

"Furry:  Freaking People Out Since 1989."


----------



## Coffee (Mar 5, 2008)

WE'RE HERE WE'RE FURRY GET USED TO IT


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 5, 2008)

They do: "_Yiff in Hell FurFag!_"


----------



## Ookamibito (Mar 5, 2008)

It would be nice if we did. A positive one, too, so people wouldn't be freaked out. I'd really like something like a code word that isn't "yiff", just to identify other furries, like at a mall or something. Haha, I wish I had Furdar! The thing is, I agree with you because there are NO local furries where I live and it would be nice to be able to hang out with some IRL without trying to find them by walking up to everyone you see going "I'm furry, and you? Lets be friends." I guess I'll just have to arrange a little furmeet through the internet. ;-;

We need gang signs or battlecries! XD


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 6, 2008)

Ookamibito said:
			
		

> We need gang signs or *battlecries*! XD



So screaming your name Leeroy Jenkins style ain't enough for you? >=(


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 6, 2008)

"Hey wth r u looking at.$#@%"
or maybe
"Won't ya quit staring at my tail?"


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 6, 2008)

ummm....to make it really usefull, we shoud probably have it be more like a conversation. you know, like in socom

Hello there, do you have a lighter? I seem to have lost mine

no, but why dont you have a drink

oh look, I have found my lighter after all


except of course, our's would have to be more specific. 

Dogs are cool!

What if dogs could talk?

what if we could bark?

we can, you just have to learn how 

something like that!


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 6, 2008)

The closest thing I have to a slogan is the phrase under my avvie.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 6, 2008)

The only things I can think of at the moment are rather inappropriate.


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 6, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:
			
		

> we shoud probably have it be more like a conversation



One person says, "Are you ok?"

The other responds, "BUSTAH WOLF!"


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 6, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:
			
		

> Wolf_Fox_Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you ok???


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 6, 2008)

BUSTAH WOOOOOOOOLF!!!!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 6, 2008)

Ookamibito said:
			
		

> It would be nice if we did. A positive one, too, so people wouldn't be freaked out. I'd really like something like a code word that isn't "yiff", just to identify other furries, like at a mall or something. Haha, I wish I had Furdar! The thing is, I agree with you because there are NO local furries where I live and it would be nice to be able to hang out with some IRL without trying to find them by walking up to everyone you see going "I'm furry, and you? Lets be friends." I guess I'll just have to arrange a little furmeet through the internet. ;-;
> 
> We need gang signs or battlecries! XD



The phipaw, I know quite a few furries use it ^^ I do =] Plus I think it looks cool


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome to Wal*Mart. Get yer shit and get out!

...Wait...That's not furry.

Hug a rat today!

"Rat" is interchangable with other animals, of course.


----------



## Ookamibito (Mar 6, 2008)

Kirbizard said:
			
		

> So screaming your name Leeroy Jenkins style ain't enough for you? >=(



I don't know who Leeroy Jenkins is, but it sounds fun! @_@


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 6, 2008)

Okay... I'm reading these...

I can't even comment...


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 8, 2008)

What about this....
It's Also in my gallery....


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 8, 2008)

What about a handsign or wear a piece of clothing a certain way?


----------



## Dyluck (Mar 8, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:
			
		

> What about a handsign or wear a piece of clothing a certain way?



What, like a gang?

Or the jews?


----------



## Ookamibito (Mar 8, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:
			
		

> What about a handsign or wear a piece of clothing a certain way?



Yeah, I agree. I just wear a collar all the time. I'm sure we could think of something better, but it would have to be something good and not weird that would spread across the fandom so we could identify everyone.


----------



## parsley (Mar 9, 2008)

Oo, microchipping!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, if you all remember my other thread asking if somefur could atleast design rings, that's what I'm talking about. I got the idea after seeing a real Masonic ring.


----------



## foxhunter (Mar 10, 2008)

why dont we just sport the FA paw print? it stands out enough but not enough to bring negative attention


----------



## TehJinxedOne (Mar 10, 2008)

XDDDDDD!!!!1!!!one!!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 10, 2008)

I talked to Aden to make a sort of 3-D image of the ring that I had in mind but he has yet to reply about it. And one of the two designs I had does have the pawprint on it with words that would've been this furry catch-phrase that ain't seeming to be happenin'.


----------



## foxhunter (Mar 10, 2008)

the ring thing would be cool, but it would still be rather difficult to see it. maby t-shirts with small paws on the upper arm something big enough to see but wont make people think much about it


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 10, 2008)

foxhunter said:
			
		

> why dont we just sport the FA paw print? it stands out enough but not enough to bring negative attention



Maybe if it was modified so that it's slightly more obvious to furries? Like adding the initials FA?


----------



## foxhunter (Mar 10, 2008)

i like that, but maybe just an F for furry.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 10, 2008)

Nobody outside FA knows I'm a furry, but I think I could comfortably wear that around in public.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 10, 2008)

Of course, once we decide on a symbol/slogan/catchphrase/hand sign/whatever, the problem is spreading it around the fandom.


----------



## foxhunter (Mar 10, 2008)

no prob with that, just hand out stickers or sell shirts stuff like that at cons. also just go to fury groups on myspace, facebook and all furry sites and clubs and tell them about the symbol and maybe it'll hold as an official symbol. but we need an offical design. maby have a site vote on the symbol, then we could start to spread the selected.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 10, 2008)

Best catchphrase ever.

_Muu~urr._

:)


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 10, 2008)

Yea, the first priority is actually having designs to choose from, so maybe we could start by putting up a thread asking for ideas? Then we can have a place where we can gather together a bunch of ideas, and from there let the fandom decide.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 10, 2008)

This is one very rough design that I had in mind about the ring design. I do wanna change the slogan though; "Furry: Together hand and paw."
Blech...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 10, 2008)

Maybe just omit the word 'furry' so it's more ambiguous?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 10, 2008)

I guess. I did consider ambiguousness but now I'm now sure what words best represent the Furry Fandom as a whole.


----------



## Aden (Mar 10, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> I talked to Aden to make a sort of 3-D image of the ring that I had in mind but he has yet to reply about it. And one of the two designs I had does have the pawprint on it with words that would've been this furry catch-phrase that ain't seeming to be happenin'.



Sorry about that, I'm getting crushed by college at the moment.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 10, 2008)

Uhh.....personaly I've found people arent as stupid as we would like to think. Folks will notice if we make it too easy to recognize. I'd be really hesitant to wear something that closely tied into the fandom in public. Maybe try something a little diffrent. Maybe a ring but have it hinged, you know, like in casablance. It would have the specifics like a paw print on the inside, but when you cloe teh hinge, it looks like just a regular ring. and then making something about it uniqe. like wearing it so teh stone faces down or putting an F on the side. you know, taht way you can wear it and no one would be able to clue in at all except those you show it to


----------



## foxhunter (Mar 10, 2008)

people will figure it out at some point but the thing with wearing the symbol is to find other furrys without having to go up to people and go 

"Hi im a furry are you?"

the rings are a good idea but spotting the thing would be damn impossible without making an ass of yourself. people wont think much of it unless you want them to. besides i'd totally sport the paw in public its better than wearing my collar in public and it would allow other furrys to spot me.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 10, 2008)

The Phipaw has been spreading across numerous furry sites for a while now. It's the greek letter for F with a paw print on it. It can also be modified for your own species, for example painting stripes on it if you were a tiger or zebra etc etc. Here's a picture:




(Only one I could find that worked, it's dark most of the time )

I have it drawn rather large on my Geography file.


----------



## foxhunter (Mar 10, 2008)

that would work rather nicely. i like that


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 10, 2008)

That....that actully seems perfect. Simple, yet obscure to all except the initate.


----------



## foxhunter (Mar 10, 2008)

im ganna slap one on my helmet


----------



## Chanticleer (Mar 10, 2008)

As far as code phrases go I think literary references would work pretty well while remaining obscure enough to remain mostly anonymous.

just to go with one of my favorite examples:
"What's your favorite pilgrim?"
"Nun's priest."

The problem with a symbol is that it could eventually be uncovered and make people targets. Maybe it's just my natural paranoia, but I think I'd find it difficult to wear any sort of symbol.


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 10, 2008)

I just made these up in MS Paint And Photoshop....

Because I don't want to spam FA with large images (Size in pixels, not size in bytes) I have uploaded them to My second site.

The links are:
1.  http://www.freewebs.com/subfurvientmedia/furaffinity/FA-Pawprint.png

2.  http://www.freewebs.com/subfurvientmedia/furaffinity/FA-Pawprint2.png

3.  http://www.freewebs.com/subfurvientmedia/furaffinity/FA-Pawprint3.png

4.  http://www.freewebs.com/subfurvientmedia/furaffinity/FA-Pawprint4.png

5.  http://www.freewebs.com/subfurvientmedia/furaffinity/FA-Pawprint5.png

6.  http://www.freewebs.com/subfurvientmedia/furaffinity/FA-Pawprint6.png

7.  http://www.freewebs.com/subfurvientmedia/furaffinity/FA-Pawprint7.png

Please Don't claim them as your own.... as i work hard to bring you such things.


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice furcity, I like your images.

I wouldn't be too concerned over wearing a symbol unless I knew I could get hurt for some reason (unlikely), but I do know a few people I wouldn't want to know about my being a furry. As long as it's not too obvious, I guess I'd wear it.


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Mar 10, 2008)

I think we should stik with teh greek thingy


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 10, 2008)

I agree. I kinda like the Phipaw. I think I'll try that.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, we all seem to like the phipaw... I for one am going to start slapping it on all my notebooks and seeing if anyone at school notices.

Getting back to slogans, I personally like Chanticleer's literary reference idea


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 10, 2008)

I found this on WikiFur


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 10, 2008)

I found this on WikiFur


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 10, 2008)

Don't know about everyone else but that link doesn't work for me...

But yeah, that greek thing seems nice. I'd ask my friend to screenprint me some shirts, but he's a /b/tard...


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 11, 2008)

skulltoe said:
			
		

> Nice furcity, I like your images.
> 
> I wouldn't be too concerned over wearing a symbol unless I knew I could get hurt for some reason (unlikely), but I do know a few people I wouldn't want to know about my being a furry. As long as it's not too obvious, I guess I'd wear it.




Thanks, and I don't have a problem with everyone liking the PhiPaw, i just thought people might want to have a look at them...

Note: I'm taking requests for These (PawTags) On my FA page, just note me if you want one, Please read my journal first to find out waht can and can't be asked for at the moment.


----------



## Ookamibito (Mar 12, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> This is something I've been curious about. What if furries had there own furry slogan or catchphrase? You know, something short, simple and to the point of the furry fandom! What do ya'll say? What would you suggest for one?



This isnt exactly a slogan, but it does seem to be an image established in the fandom already, and somewhat recognizable. It could be a way to easily find fellow furs. I suggest it could be used as an iron on patch or pin that can be worn and seen easily on clothes. Also shirts, keychains, or armbands can work as well.

http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/furry/images/thumb/e/e5/Pawphi.png/100px-Pawphi.png


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd be willing to wear that, just not with the animal implications, you know, make it so theres plausible dinability.....but I thikn its great for its use


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 14, 2008)

That actually looks like something i would wear on a t-shirt or other article of clothing, very interesting.


----------



## Exulen (Mar 14, 2008)

if you want a saying, just ask "what is your speices?" should they not know what you are talking about, improvise.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 14, 2008)

"This is my species"

How about that for a furry slogan? Eh... I dunno...


----------



## Kurai_no_Ookami (Mar 30, 2008)

how about "Furries at heart"?


----------



## grayfur22 (Mar 30, 2008)

furry unite onder nature. and  ty for the banners got the2 of them
one is going on my skech book the other on my back pack


----------



## Stryke (Mar 30, 2008)

I got one, it was from an old forum I was on.  "Rock out with your fox out".

It doesn't make sense, but I like it.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Mar 31, 2008)

Some of mine:
"To Furry and beyond!"
"You don't know the Power of the Furry side"


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 31, 2008)

The phipaw only got 122 results on google, so I guess it's pretty unknown.


----------



## Chanticleer (Mar 31, 2008)

A while back I went to a spec-fic convention and put a phipaw keychain on my bag as an experiment.

Sadly, even though I met at least one other fur, no one noticed it, and no one commented.


----------



## Kajy (Mar 31, 2008)

Actually I think that having an own catchphrase would help in the segregation between furries and the rest of the internet...
I dunno... Just a feeling o3o


----------



## grayfur22 (Mar 31, 2008)

quite  a cool slogan there stryke


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, it's good to see this thread some slight steam...
I think I'll post another idea I've had swimming around with the Phipaw...
Oh and Aden's been a bit swamped with school work so it'll probably be awhile before I see the 3-D models.


----------



## Kelsh (Apr 2, 2008)

I would actually love to make Phipaw necklaces.

Hmm.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 2, 2008)

Well here're the edits I gave to Aden for a 3-D model:


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 2, 2008)

Pretty nice Adelio.


----------



## Kelsh (Apr 2, 2008)

Pretty sweet.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah... I figured that if I couldn't get a good slogan down, I'd just put my name on it as  well as what I do and see what comes out of that. 

And there should be another idea for a ring that's much simpler with the "Furry Pride" banner intergrated as raised shapes on it.


----------



## SoloJaguar (Apr 2, 2008)

hmmm  personally I like the Phipaw, and I am pretty sure I could get that tattooed on my chest while doing the full body jaguar print.  I think it would sort of blend right in....I'll think about it.


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Apr 3, 2008)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> They do: "_Yiff in Hell FurFag!_"


 Uggghhh........too many times have I seen this one, and had it said to my face.


----------



## Aldog076 (Apr 3, 2008)

As soon as i man enough (and i have money) im getting the Phipaw tattooed on my right shoulder...Furry for life...


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 3, 2008)

Kelsh said:
			
		

> I would actually love to make Phipaw necklaces.
> 
> Hmm.



I'd wear one. I'm also trying to embroider it onto a couple of my t-shirts...with little success, unfortunately.


----------



## skulltoe (Apr 3, 2008)

@Adelio: I could (try to) model you a ring base in 3ds max (or maya or blender or silo 2), then we could put some text and stuff on it, unless Aden will be finished with... his/her schoolworks soon. No guarantees on how it will turn out though, haven't modeled in a while.


----------



## Krystalynn (Apr 4, 2008)

This is something I drew for myself. It's the F as above inside of a modified Delta letter.

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/1198667/

Just was something I did to amuse myself, and am thinking I'll actually ink it and clean it up a bit and maybe use it as a forum avatar or a CS spray. XD


----------



## Axelfox (Apr 4, 2008)

We're here we're furry, get used to it.
or
Say it loud, say it proud, i'm furry.


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Apr 5, 2008)

renaissancefan98 said:
			
		

> We're here we're furry, get used to it.
> or
> Say it loud, say it proud, i'm furry.


Win, imo.
Though, I wouldn't say it out loud it my area. Seems to me like you would get spat on. 
Then again, I wouldn't really give a damn!


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 5, 2008)

renaissancefan98 said:
			
		

> We're here we're furry, get used to it.
> or
> Say it loud, say it proud, i'm furry.



That one strikes me as being a bit...belligerent.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Apr 7, 2008)

"If you're Furry and you know it... wag your tail"


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 8, 2008)

TheRedRaptor said:
			
		

> "If you're Furry and you know it... wag your tail"



*smacks forhead against computer screen*
Cai vistre...

Let's keep thinking. Shall we?
But try to see if you can type out more lyrics. That's kinda cute....


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Apr 8, 2008)

TheRedRaptor said:
			
		

> "If you're Furry and you know it... wag your tail"



*wags tail!!* 

must admit, coming up with slogans like that isnt the easiest thing to do


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey, I just had a thought...

Furry theme song, anyone?


----------



## Woofi (Apr 9, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:
			
		

> Hey, I just had a thought...
> 
> Furry theme song, anyone?



It would pretty much have to be set to the tune of the Power Rangers theme.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 9, 2008)

Woofi said:
			
		

> nameless_ermine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




go go furry rangers?


----------



## Woofi (Apr 9, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:
			
		

> Woofi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT COULD WORK!


----------



## Aden (Apr 9, 2008)

*Adelio*, I managed to squeeze in a half hour last night to get some quick stuff done. Here's a quick preview render of the first design - is it along the lines of what you are looking for? I may try changing the paw carvings to match the rest of the ring, but with a more rough reflection...


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Apr 9, 2008)

just for teh sake of being silly and funny....what about a weighted companion furry? a nice furry square block witha paw in teh center on each side?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 9, 2008)

You could try putting furry dice on your car's rear view mirror.


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Apr 9, 2008)

Hmm...Id stick with the paw idea.
Perhaps a TShirt with all sorts of prints maybe? FA's print in center.
Have bird tracks, horse tracks, human foot prints, dog tracks, etc. That go all over the shirt.
Then on the back have something witty written. I did kinda like the hands and paws together or something like that thing.
Something also keeps popping up in my head. Something along with  nation of one, together as one, together as our own nation...I dunno...     :/
Though I wouldnt put the initial 'F' on it to stand for furries.
People would say it stood for faggot or furfag or something. Too risky...

I saw something like this someplace else...dont remember where, but this furry had this as their background on mypace once too. Its a pawprint with tribal flame background, and the pawprint was manipulated to look like a peace sign...I cant really describe it...but it was really cool! It was blue base, with black image... That would be awesome!


----------



## Stryke (Apr 9, 2008)

TheRedRaptor said:
			
		

> "If you're Furry and you know it... wag your tail"




Ha.  I like that one.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 9, 2008)

*Aden:*
*jaw drops*
Wow...
It's different from what I had in my head but you make that idea look like shit...!
That's really amazing! And my jaw's hurting!

So does that have all seven pawprints on them? And I would like to thank you so much for doing this for me! 



*Luna*
And this was my first design idea. The other I had was that other one that's on this thread still. 

And does that guy still have that thing on his myspace? And do you remember who it was?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thats pretty damn good Aden!


----------



## Aden (Apr 10, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> So does that have all seven pawprints on them? And I would like to thank you so much for doing this for me!



I thought there were six, as seen here: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It has all of those, though. 

And I'm glad you like it! I'll keep going with this idea, then. Just give me a chance to spiffy it up and render it a bit more cleanly.

Edit:


			
				DarkTalbain64 said:
			
		

> Thats pretty damn good Aden!



Thanks. C:


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 10, 2008)

For the Ravers:


"Grab your glowsticks Furries, tonight we rave in hell"


Meh...it was an Idea...


----------



## Jonnaius (Apr 10, 2008)

nameless_ermine said:
			
		

> Kelsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me Too. It would make quite a cool necklace, actually.
sorry to doublepost, but i came up with an idea.

Maybe when everyones decided on a symbol/catchphrase, why doesnt everyone put it as their signature? then everyone will see it, it'll gain popularity (hopefully) and spread it around! Anyone else think this is a good idea?


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Apr 10, 2008)

I do. And also put it someplace on your profile on the actual FA site as well.    ^^

Also, I my old myspace got deleted for nudity...didnt know having a furry sitting down in a flirty pose would be nudity. I thought fur could count as clothing. I didnt even have nipples or any major details like that....    >:|

However, I think I remember how the symbol went. Ill try drawing it.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 10, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Adelio Altomar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*counts* One, two, three, four, five, six...
Oh, you are indeed right, it's six!  I must've got too excited when I typed that. I have a tendency not to think twice when I'm in such a state.


----------



## amtrack88 (Apr 11, 2008)

"Word to yo mother."


----------



## Aden (Apr 11, 2008)

Here's a well-rendered one for you, *Adelio*. I think that's all the work I'm going to do on this design for now. Image is a link to the image on FA, and ask me if you want me to mail you the full-size (1200x675) image. I can also render it from other angles if you want to see the rest of the pawprints.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah! Go ahead and send me a full size file of it! And I would like to see the rest of the pawprints from other angles! And once again, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! *comes up and hugs you really hard until something cracks*


----------



## Aden (Apr 11, 2008)

Nkay, I shall get to rendering some other views. ^..^  This render took an hour and a half, so you should expect an email with everything sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Azure (Apr 11, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Here's a well-rendered one for you, *Adelio*. I think that's all the work I'm going to do on this design for now. Image is a link to the image on FA, and ask me if you want me to mail you the full-size (1200x675) image. I can also render it from other angles if you want to see the rest of the pawprints.



Ooooooooo, shiny, I want one.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 11, 2008)

Azure PhÅ“nix: If I can get the money to make one, then I'll show it. 

Aden: And I'll wait for the e-mail! I can't thank you enough for this!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 11, 2008)

Can we see the other angles too Aden? It looks so good!


----------



## Azure (Apr 12, 2008)

Hell, I'd buy one.


----------



## Aden (Apr 12, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:
			
		

> Can we see the other angles too Aden? It looks so good!



Sure, I'll put 'em up.


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Apr 13, 2008)

as im allergic to metals like silver and gold and such...if it was made in pewter or atleast coated in it I would get one.


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 13, 2008)

I HAS MORE FURZ THEN JOO!


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Apr 13, 2008)

huh? confused?
lol
oh nvm i get it lmao


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 13, 2008)

I dunno if I can get it made yet. Just wait, hope, and see. I don't know if I have the money yet. It might be postponed until next year, depending on what happens...

Still lookin' into this...


----------



## Aden (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's some alternate views for y'all:





/Damn Photobucket resizing.
//Clickie for bigger FA upload.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 13, 2008)

power to the paws!!!
"insert lame generic logo here of a paw"


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 13, 2008)

Very sweet Aden, i would so buy one of those if they were real.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 13, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:
			
		

> Very sweet Aden, i would so buy one of those if they were real.



They may yet. You just gotta wait and see and hope...


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Apr 14, 2008)

"We choose to be Furry and The Other Thing...
Not because they are easy,
But because they are hard"

Inspired by John F. Kennedy's' Moon mission speech


----------



## chamo (Apr 14, 2008)

That ring looks incredible, i would love to have one 
Amazing work Aden.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm not really the sort of guy that wears jewelry (you know what I mean), but it looks quite nice.


----------



## gunnerboy (Apr 14, 2008)

IN FUR WE TRUST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
'(laughs maniacly and jumps of the building.... onto a trampoline)'


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Apr 14, 2008)

How many furry sites know the Phipaw symbol? Thats the only symbol I know thats trying to be spread through the fandom.

The ring looks fantastic, even though I'm not the jewelry wearing type. ^_^;


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Apr 14, 2008)

Then we'll have to spread it further still. That's the only way we can get it known throughout all corners of the Furry Fandom!


----------



## Rin Chambers (Apr 14, 2008)

Wait? That would be abuyable ring? How muh if so


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Apr 16, 2008)

KeatonKitsune said:
			
		

> How many furry sites know the Phipaw symbol? Thats the only symbol I know thats trying to be spread through the fandom.



I'm doing my bit to spread the *Phi Paw*
It's my avatar


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 16, 2008)

Something like from Oblivion?

Fighter's Guild: Go hurt something
Thieves Guild: Shadow hide you

Omg I forgot the rest..

I think the Shivering Isles one was May pleasure and pain be with you..

-Onyx


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Apr 16, 2008)

"Get Real...
Get Furry"

-feelepeter


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 16, 2008)

Saw this in someones sig, and nearly fell out of my chair laughing: "What is this... _*normal*_ of which you speak?"


----------



## Slayn (Apr 16, 2008)

for theme song: na na na na na na na na na na na na na na wolf man!

for slogan:  furry is better than chocolate.


----------



## gunnerboy (Apr 16, 2008)

Furry Forever.
My friend at school recemended this one


----------



## gruz (Apr 16, 2008)

what about 'all it needs is a tail!'


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 16, 2008)

"We know drama"


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 16, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:
			
		

> Then we'll have to spread it further still. That's the only way we can get it known throughout all corners of the Furry Fandom!




Get to it Vice Captain.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Apr 18, 2008)

"All you need is Fur dadada"


----------



## gruz (Apr 18, 2008)

what about a phipaw pendent without the claws and covered in (faux) fur?


----------



## gruz (Apr 18, 2008)

or a fur covered ring? easily recognisable and provides plausable deniability.


----------



## Arc (Apr 18, 2008)

I like the goode olde "Proud to be a Furry"


----------



## Luna_Redmoon (Apr 19, 2008)

here is something I found online...

http://a815.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/114/l_4306a84d866a84e477ec7f3f903255fe.jpg

it was on a friends profile on myspace.  this is similar to what i was talking about before...but not quite it.


----------



## Jonnaius (Apr 23, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> Something like from Oblivion?
> 
> Fighter's Guild: Go hurt something
> Thieves Guild: Shadow hide you
> ...




how about something like 'Walk in the shadow of the fur' ?

Oblivion-style


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Apr 23, 2008)

Jonnaius said:
			
		

> OnyxVulpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be the fur... LOL. Failed...


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 23, 2008)

A furry slogan?

"Furry: It's one step above child molestation." :3


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 23, 2008)

"For Unity, Really, Robert Yelped."

That's a serious suggestion. If you say it to a non-furry, and they ask what it means, just say you saw it on TV or the internet.

Also I'm really liking the Phipaw, we should stick with it instead of anything that could be more obvious.


----------

